# New to the HK family



## RaginCajun (Sep 29, 2016)

Well, made my first purchase today. Several weeks of review reading, forum browsing and plinking at the range on a multitude of firearms and today was the final showdown...Sig Sauer P320 and the H&K VP9. 100 rounds through each and I ended up getting the VP9 LE edition. Very happy with the purchase and look forward to going back to the range to shoot my own H&K instead of renting theirs.


----------



## ifithitu (Jul 22, 2016)

Congrats,can we see it?:watching:


----------



## RaginCajun (Sep 29, 2016)

Yep. Posted that while still on the road. Finally home.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very cool. I got the same gun too - with the 3 mags and the night sights included :0

Great gun... (I went with the other color)


----------



## RaginCajun (Sep 29, 2016)

Nice two tone. The shop I went to just got this LE in yesterday so not a lot of options..lol. Just glad they had the LE or I was going to get it ordered.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

Nice VP9 CONGRATS !


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

RaginCajun said:


> Nice two tone. The shop I went to just got this LE in yesterday so not a lot of options..lol. Just glad they had the LE or I was going to get it ordered.


Thanks. Everytime I made my weekly rounds through the gun store, the color of that VP9 caught my eye. I had already rented one months befoe, and I liked how it shot. But, will admit that it was the color that finally pushed me over the edge.


----------



## Albatross (Mar 20, 2017)

My HK 45 Tactical.


----------



## Redbert31 (Feb 27, 2017)

Albatross said:


> My HK 45 Tactical.


Nice! As soon as my permit comes in, I'm going to look at an HK probably the p30sk. I have to find a range that rents them just to make sure, but it seems that the HK family is a happy bunch, so I think I'll be happy too! Good luck with yours

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## steveinaustin (Mar 7, 2017)

Good choice. Love my VP9 and plan to get the vp40 soon. You made a wise choice my young jedi.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I've got three.


----------



## Mikhail (May 9, 2017)

Great looking pistols guys!! I have been debating on the 45 tactical and a few other HKs for a while myself


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Mikhail said:


> Great looking pistols guys!! I have been debating on the 45 tactical and a few other HKs for a while myself


Ya' gotta' let us know who won the debate? HK was the first to come out with a polymer framed pistol the VP07. Arguably, they probably make the best polymer framed pistol on the market today. They work right out of the box. Because of the nylon bushing on the recoil spring assembly felt recoil is reduced on such a light gun. You can carry it all day and hardly know it's there. I just wish my compact .45's held 10 rounds instead of 8. You may want to get the extended mag release if the gun doesn't already come with one. One things for sure, they are worth the money. If you could only have one gun you can't go wrong with an HK.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

RaginCajun said:


> Yep. Posted that while still on the road. Finally home.
> View attachment 4586
> 
> View attachment 4594
> ...


SWEET! That gun will probably outlast you! :mrgreen:


----------



## Masquer08er (Aug 2, 2017)

Got a VP9 about 2 weeks (300 rounds) ago. All the good things they say is true: trigger, ergonomics, followup shots. I too compared the P320,the PPQ M2, and the VP9 and I must say they were all great weapons. My wife went with the PPQ M2 because the paddle release on the VP9 was hard to operate with her tiny hands. My next gun will be the HK45 or a Kimber Ultra Carry 45. Right now I'm leaning more to the HK, but,boy, does that Kimber have a sweet trigger and just falls into place for the next shot. I hope soon to get some extended range time with the HK45. Nice photos, guys!


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I am seriously thinking about the VP9. But now there is the VP9 SK, which might be better for carry. Still trying to decide ...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> I am seriously thinking about the VP9. But now there is the VP9 SK, which might be better for carry. Still trying to decide ...


I have owned somewhere between 10-12 different HKs. The P2000 DA/SA is my favorite of all the HKs I have owned. The VP9 is a nice gun, though


----------

